# is there something wrong with my rats tails?



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

I noticed recently that my two rats tails are becoming very scaley looking and seem to be raised up and kinda orange-ish looking...looks like the scales might fall off if I try to wash it...I've never really cleaned them before...just some soap in water when bathing them...should I pay more attention to cleaning them? I think I read that its good to use a tooth brush? Could it be the change in bedding? I used to use Carefresh but I bought Kaytee bedding this last time b/c it was cheaper. I've also started using baking soda in the bottem of their cage b/c it helps with the smell. Could it be that? Or could there be something with their health wrong? Any tips on cleaning them? I'm gonna give them a bath tonight.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It may just be dirt. In which case bathing them may help.

Could you post a pic? If it's just dirt we should be able to tell you for sure straight away


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

Sure. Be back in a few. hehe


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

It's not the best pic, sorry...took it with my webcam.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh wow, that *could* be just dirt .. but it looks very dirty if it is. Hmm.

If I were you, I would play it safe, give it a gentle bathe in something non-irritating like a baby shampoo or something similar and see if any dirt is actually coming off of it. (Using a white towel or tissue mid-bath is good to see if anything is coming off)

Or maybe even just put a tiny bit of dish soap on a small patch, lather it up, rinse it off and see if that makes any difference. I wouldn't do the whole tail using that unless you know whether it's just dirt or not.


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

okay...thanks! Are there any health issues that can effect the tails? B/c I've had rats pretty much all my life and I've never seen this before...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

None that jump out at me immediately - but some others may have some ideas.

I've never seen anything quite like that before. It would certainly confuse me had I a rat with a tail like that. 

How does the tail actually feel? I usually find dirty tails feel a little .. powdery if that makes sense. I also assume that as far as you know there's no pain, etc associated with it? Even when you touch it?


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

I don't know how to describe it...but it sort of feels like they scales are falling out >.< I don't think theres any pain...they seem happy and all.

I'm about to go give them a bath...see what happens. Be back in a bit.


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

Okay...I just washed them and I used a toothbrush on their tails and a lot of the scales came off >.< is that bad? They didn't squeak or anything...I don't think it hurt them?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

How does it look though, any better? Is it scales of the tail or scales of dirt?

I'm quite perplexed now o.o


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

It looks better where the scales came off...I'm gonna try again later to get some more off, I think...unless someone tells me thats bad LOL


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

Also, their skin is kinda orange...thats just...buck grease, right? i think thats what you guys called it...I've never noticed it on black rats before >.<


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Your rats are males? If that's the case then yeah, orangy yellow skin (mostly on the back) is buck grease 

If you think it looks better where the nasties are coming off .. try it again by all means. Just take care with it and if you have reason to worry, stop


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

yes, they're males. 

I think the tails may be all dirty and gross b/c they tend to pee on each other a lot...LOL


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL Lovely. "Morning, furry friend of mine! *pee*"

GL with those tails. Remember to take the 'after' pic lol


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

LOL I will. It may take a few days b/c I don't want to stress them out too much. They hate baths. hehe


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah, so do mine. That's why if I have a tail issue I only ever wash the tails lol

My before and after pics with Ray

Before http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/befferoo/Medical bits/Tailray1.jpg

After http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/befferoo/Medical bits/Tailray2.jpg

Ray always has a nasty tail. Boys, eh?


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

The before looks a lot like my guys tails! Better lighting in your pic than mine hehe


----------



## JadeAmber (Jul 30, 2007)

I definately think it is buck grease. One thing I have read about is that too much protien in the diet can increase buck grease. Try to cut out things like peanuts from their food.

Also, because of the heat the other day I took a big storage tub and let my little guy hang out in the water for a while. (cool but not cold water and about 3/4 of an inch deep) I didn't scub or use soap, but he had fun splashing about and when it was over his tail was all bright and clean  . Just make sure you put something in there for them to climb up on in case they decide that water play is not for them.

Best of luck!


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

I don't think they get much protein really...I've cut out the suebees...and have just been giving them Harlan (the kind for protein sensitive rats) and like fruits and veggies and a little dry oatmeal, whole grain bread or rice sometimes.


----------

